# A classic film (The Polar Express)



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Took the kids and grandson (will be 4 Valentine's Day) to see Polar Express, yesterday. A Great picture for adults and kids alike. It's is a classic and Christoper's parents did something that both suprised and pleased me. To say what that is would give the movie away. Go see it. You won't be disapointed.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I also enjoyed The Polar Express. Interesting way to do computer animation (motion capture). I plan to also see it in the IMAX 3D.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I saw the film this weekend. As one who had never even heard about the book before seeing it, I was pretty impressed with the movie. It definately will be one of the holiday classics in my opinion.

FYI: I saw it on the Imax 3D... first 5 minutes I had nice headache as my eyes had to adjust... so you might want to take some aspirin... but once you get used to it its pretty cool. Only a couple of jump out into the audience 3D effects, but otherwise the sense of depth certainly is nice.

The main weakness of the film in my opinion is Tom Hanks playing so many roles. You see the character and think, "oh, there is Tom Hanks again", which pulls you out of the movie a bit.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Can someone tell me, did they start advertising this movie way early this year, or even last year? Was it supposed to be released last Christmas? When the ads started back up, I was thinking it was going to DVD. I definitely remember wanting to see it in the theaters last Christmas.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

SAEMike said:


> Can someone tell me, did they start advertising this movie way early this year, or even last year? Was it supposed to be released last Christmas? When the ads started back up, I was thinking it was going to DVD. I definitely remember wanting to see it in the theaters last Christmas.


The first time that I saw a preview was during the the last Harry Potter movie, which was the week of June 6th. I don't remember ever seeing anything before that...unless maybe it was LotR:RotK that I saw it just before Christmas last year. Either way, I don't think it was ever intetended to be out last Christmas.

I've heard by some that the eyes and mouths are creeply looking. All the facial expressions, being done with live actors records by computers, are accurate...except they had to do the inside of mouths/tongues and eyes completely by computer. Did anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I am looking forward to seeing the movie. My wife and I decided this morning it would be our "Thanksgiving" movie, when everybody is here.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would highly recommend this movie. I found the animation to be extremely well done and a great ride. Ofourse there was a bit added to the orginally story and some things changed, but overall great stuff. 

It is getting very mixed reviews and I am not sure why. My 4 year old Son liked it better than "The Incrediables".


----------

